# Steel Battalion.. cockpit version!



## contezero (Mar 4, 2019)

Because Steel battalion, with his gigantic controller, was not immersive enough, some guy built a closed cockpit version, complete with extra red blinking lights and even smoke generator inside. Consider that Steel Battalion is one of the few games with a permadeth that also cancel your saves if you do not eject on time I'm thinking what will happens to the human player inside this monstrosity when you die in game 

http://www.bsbb-mkii.com/


----------



## koffieleut (Mar 5, 2019)

That looks sweet.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2019)

No giant linear actuators to actually mimic being hit? Not interested.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Mar 5, 2019)

I think I heard about this, wasn't this actually used at an event where they got together a bunch of copies of Line of Contact and linked them up for a public LAN party? IIRC, the phone was used so that expert players could talk to the newer players and act as an operator, teaching them how their mech works, furthering the immersion.


----------



## D4X (Mar 31, 2019)

That's flipping incredible. This is surely the ideal way to experience a mech game, especially one that's always had such a gargantuan controller.


----------

